# HELP 29889 w/ 27427



## PLAIDMAN (Dec 16, 2011)

My doc did arthroscopically assisted PCL reconstruction and an open posterolateral corner reconstruction.  I am confused......I found this question posed on the supercoder w/ ACL and the answer was that they CAN be billed together, however, the cpt book specifically states NOT to bill 29888/29889 with 27427-27429.

Anyone have any experience with these codes?


----------



## OCD_coder (Dec 16, 2011)

No they cannot be billed together.  The scope-assist means that the physician is just viewing the area with the scope.  He needs to do the work through the scope to bill a scope code.


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAIDMAN said:


> My doc did arthroscopically assisted PCL reconstruction and an open posterolateral corner reconstruction.  I am confused......I found this question posed on the supercoder w/ ACL and the answer was that they CAN be billed together, however, the cpt book specifically states NOT to bill 29888/29889 with 27427-27429.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these codes?



If they're separate ligaments/injuries you CAN. You can not bil 29889 with 27428 when it's the same ligament (i.e. PCL).


----------

